# Brazillian Rosewood



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jan 1, 2015)

Since I couldn't get replies in the other forum I posted this to, I'll post it here instead.

This was one of the best finds in 2014. I regularly stop by cabinet manufacturer shops around my web design appointments. I stopped at an out of the way place and asked to go through his scrap pile so I could grab some walnut for a project I was working on. He told me to wait and had a special surprise for me.

He came back about 15 minutes later with a cartful of this wood, which he claims is Brazilian Rosewood. He had it in his shop for about 30 years after creating cabinets from it for a high-end client.

Best of all ... he GAVE it to me. No cost. He had no use for it and was waiting for someone to give it to who could use it. He wanted to get rid of it before he retires next year.

Pieces vary from thin veneer type strips to 2"x 1.5" x 8' long. I have about 100 pieces of varying size.

Anyone know how much this might be worth? I know it is a protected wood.


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Good looking stash, Dave. It doesn't look like braz rosewood to me, but that doesn't mean it isn't. It looks more like kingwood, which is also a rosewood from Brazil (they're both dalbergias). I wouldn't know how to value it, but nice grab!


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no idea what it is, but if you put it up for sale I would certainly be interested in it! It's pretty whatever it is and you got a heck of a price on it!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Its Christmas all over again. Nice grab!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice stuff! Looks like it's time for you to become segmented bowl guy.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff! Looks like it's time for you to become segmented bowl guy.....



I think it would be better as flat work


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Whatever it is... I'll buy some of the thin stuff from you for twice... nope... 3x what you paid.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Whatever it is... I'll buy some of the thin stuff from you for twice... nope... 3x what you paid.


Your generosity knows no bounds!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 1, 2015)

Extremely unlikely that all of it is brazrose (too much variety in color) but some of it may be. Looks to me more like East Indian rosewood, which has a VERY wide variety of color. Would not surprise me a bit if was all EI rosewood, but it's pretty much impossible to tell with nothing but that level pic to go by.

If you want to send me a 6" long cutoff from any of them I'll process them and compare them to my growing set of Dalbertia end grain pics and may be able to narrow it down some. I just got in another 30+ dalbergias last week and am processing them now and this adds to the 60+ I already have.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

